# syndicates photo thread vol 2



## syndicate (Nov 4, 2007)

time to start a new one.only gonna add the best of my images here.
enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome pics! Keep them coming!  :clap: The cyanognathus is stunning, I need to add one to my collection!


----------



## syndicate (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks man!yeah that little bluefang is awesome.it was actually a freebie from one of the members on here.very cool little spider!amazing colors


----------



## AlainL (Nov 4, 2007)

very beautiful pics man:clap:
Hope to see more.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice photos Chris!:clap:  You have some beautiful spiders.


----------



## Flying (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the last pic of the G. actaeon.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 6, 2007)

All I can say is "SWEET". Awsome pics man.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks alot everyone!


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice selection Chris, I love the seemani´s one.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks alot :]


----------



## syndicate (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## fartkowski (Nov 14, 2007)

You've got some awsome T's 
Great pictures as well


----------



## syndicate (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks alot!


----------



## syndicate (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Nov 27, 2007)

*genic mating tonight (round 4)*


----------



## syndicate (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 29, 2007)

Great pics! I love your ornata and blue fang. Seems to be quite a size difference between the male and female genic. Good luck getting a sac!

Jen


----------



## syndicate (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks!im working on it hehe.male is def a little intimidated id say


----------



## syndicate (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## butch4skin (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice Phlogius. I'm rapidly becoming more interested in this genus, Selenotypus, and Selenotholus. Is the Ornithoctiinae sp. the same that they're often calling L. violacepes?


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn, nice "Bach Ma" as well. Any chance that you'll be making some spiderlings available in the near future?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 8, 2007)

gsal28 said:


> Nice Phlogius. I'm rapidly becoming more interested in this genus, Selenotypus, and Selenotholus. Is the Ornithoctiinae sp. the same that they're often calling L. violacepes?


hey thanks there 
yeah the aussie tarantulas are definetly pretty interesting.i like them alot.keep an eye out for some new species from there comin in soon ;]
yes that is the same spider as whats being sold as Lampropelma violaceopes.its also sold as Haplopelma robustom in europe aswell.those are both just pet trade names until the species is properly identified.
what it really is tho i couldnt tell ya heh.i have a feeling it may be Haplopelma but because its unkown i just label it as such.



gsal28 said:


> Damn, nice "Bach Ma" as well. Any chance that you'll be making some spiderlings available in the near future?


hopefully i should have a mature male soon and he will def get put to use.if i get any spiderlings from the matings i dunno if id really sell them tho.this species is super rare and id rather see all the slings go to breeders until these are more established in the hobby.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 8, 2007)

syndicate said:


> hopefully i should have a mature male soon and he will def get put to use.if i get any spiderlings from the matings i dunno if id really sell them tho.this species is super rare and id rather see all the slings go to breeders until these are more established in the hobby.


Can't say that I blame you on that one. Still, I'd probably be willing to commit any number of felonies to get my hands in a few.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 8, 2007)

lol man!
there a really beautiful species.they get quite big to.i guesse they can reach the size of schmidti which is the largest of the Haplopelma's


----------



## syndicate (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Dec 15, 2007)

Dolomedes tenebrosus adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 15, 2007)

ARRRRG!

Sick pics man :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## AlainL (Dec 22, 2007)

Very beautiful pics like always:clap:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/SYNDICATE_/hainanum001.jpg

What's the difference between hainanum and schmidti?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Very beautiful pics like always:clap:
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/SYNDICATE_/hainanum001.jpg
> 
> What's the difference between hainanum and schmidti?


thanks!
at this stage i think they both look oarnge colored as juvies


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

trying something new here in photoshop.this took me forever lolz


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 23, 2007)

Your sp. Bach ma and marshalli are beautifut looking Ts man, awesome shots.  The photoshop work looks sweet as well, very nicely done.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks bro!
trying to learn some new tricks in photoshop.figured out a couple things


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 23, 2007)

What photoshop are you using?
I have cs2 but I'm hoping to get elements for christmas.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 23, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> What photoshop are you using?
> I have cs2 but I'm hoping to get elements for christmas.


i got cs2.is elements alot better?


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 23, 2007)

From what I hear elements is the program that you can add the frames and stuff. I think it's more to enhance the photos. Overall I think cs2 is better.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 26, 2007)

You have some gorgeous Haplopelma's :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks alot!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 30, 2007)

horrible lighting in my room today.so alot of these pics came out rather crappy

Poecilotheria metallica













Acanthoscurria geniculata







Chilobrachys sp."Guanxiensis"







Grammostola pulchra


----------



## syndicate (Dec 30, 2007)

Sericopelma sp."Guapiles"







Haplopelma albostriatum







Brachypelma smithi


----------



## syndicate (Jan 5, 2008)

Haplopelma hainanum 













Haplopelma minax































Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2008)

Chilobrachys sp. "India"



















Haplopelma lividum  pen-ultimate male


----------



## syndicate (Jan 8, 2008)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 













Aphonopelma seemani mature male







Psalmopoeus pulcher mature male







geniculata breeding


----------



## syndicate (Jan 12, 2008)

Haplopelma minax female


----------



## syndicate (Jan 12, 2008)

forgot to add these in here


----------



## syndicate (Jan 12, 2008)

Haplopelma hainanum 













Ornithoctonus aureotibialis













Haplopelma longipes


----------



## syndicate (Jan 17, 2008)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus 







Aphonopelma seemani mating


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did that MM seemani make it out of there alive?  Looks like he had to dodge a fang!  Good luck on a sac (if you don't have one already)!


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jan 19, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> From what I hear elements is the program that you can add the frames and stuff. I think it's more to enhance the photos. Overall I think cs2 is better.


You can do frames, customize borders, and such in CS2.  
By the way, great photos!


----------



## Leetplayer (Jan 19, 2008)

You take good photos!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Did that MM seemani make it out of there alive?  Looks like he had to dodge a fang!  Good luck on a sac (if you don't have one already)!


barely hehe.he did somehow manage to catch a fang in the abdomen.happened very quick and i didnt notice until i saw a lil blood on him.seems fine tho.gonna try and pair him a couple more times to be sure.thanks!



Tunedbeat said:


> You can do frames, customize borders, and such in CS2.
> By the way, great photos!


thanks tunedbeat!



Leetplayer said:


> You take good photos!


thanks alot leetplayer :]
hopefully i can get a better camera soon and improve them alot


----------



## seanbond (Jan 19, 2008)

*???????*

noticed your minax as pretty "light" for one....was it the flash??
your orinthoc au didnt have the characteristic orange striping on the side??
ill have to post pix of mine..


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2008)

these minax arent full size yet but the adults are jet black.im confident it is minax and not H.vonwirthi tho.these were just imported in from a very reliable source in europe.its very hard to tell the dif between whats minax and vonwirthi here with all the wc black haplopelmas.its also very possible that vonwirthi is just a regional variant of minax.about the auerotibialis sometimes between molts they will not display the orange markings fully.there is also a very similiar species that lives along side O.auerotibialis that looks pretty much identicle tho and lacks these orange markings all together.that would be Ornithoctonus sp.Surat thani ;]


----------



## syndicate (Jan 19, 2008)

Acanthoscurria brocklhursti












Haplopelma albostriatum













new shots of spider-room.just labeled most of my collection


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 20, 2008)

I love the black shelving it is amazing!! It is all I use. Good choice.


----------



## AlainL (Jan 20, 2008)

syndicate said:


> A
> 
> new shots of spider-room.just labeled most of my collection


Very neat and clean, just how I like it:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 20, 2008)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei female with 2nd instar spiderlings


----------



## syndicate (Jan 23, 2008)

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma" having a snack :]


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 23, 2008)

I need to get on labeling my crap. Looks very nice and organized!  :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 23, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Very neat and clean, just how I like it:clap:





TarantulaLV said:


> I love the black shelving it is amazing!! It is all I use. Good choice.





Talkenlate04 said:


> I need to get on labeling my crap. Looks very nice and organized!  :worship:


thanks guys!!i like keeping my room in order.think i have spider ocd heh


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2008)

Haplopelma lividum young female


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 26, 2008)

ARRRG! Awesome shot man. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 27, 2008)

Poecilotheria rufilata adult female


























Phlogius sp."Stents"  













Phlogius crassipes


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pictures and awesome collection Chris!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks alot!


----------



## seanbond (Jan 27, 2008)

*I thought ...*

I had rare asians but you gottem all!! Keep the pix coming!!:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 29, 2008)

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma" 
sub-adult male with a fresh molt


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the highlights on the legs! Impressive. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks man :]
one of my favorite species


----------



## seanbond (Jan 30, 2008)

thats RidiKulous!:worship:


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2008)

Phlogius crassipes newly molted juvie


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2008)

Phlogius crassipes again heh
this shot shows the colors of this spider as lil better.really hard to capture







Grammostola rosea
young CB female


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 2, 2008)

awesome pics i like to see young g.roseas maybe keep some of the adults in the wild huh?
where is the Phlogius crassipes from?


----------



## seanbond (Feb 2, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> awesome pics i like to see young g.roseas maybe keep some of the adults in the wild huh?
> where is the Phlogius crassipes from?


aussie........


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> awesome pics i like to see young g.roseas maybe keep some of the adults in the wild huh?
> where is the Phlogius crassipes from?


for real man.its really sad to think about the thousands and thousands of g.rosea that are exported each year out of Chile.
the crassipes is from Australia.is still currently in the genus Selenocosmia but i believe it will be moved to Phlogius soon.this spider pictured is from the first import of slings a year or two back.check the first page of this thread for a shot of an adult.
-chris


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2008)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei  young female

























Cyriopagopus sp."Borneo" female

























Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli unsexed


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome photos man, nicely done!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 8, 2008)

wow this spider finally molted after waiting over 1 year!
Grammostola pulchra


----------



## syndicate (Feb 9, 2008)

Selenocosmia arndsti 
unsexed sub-adult


----------



## seanbond (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^ive been looking for those! sWWeet!^^^^^^^^^

when do you think ull start breeding those Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"??


----------



## syndicate (Feb 9, 2008)

hey sean,
ill keep my eye out for some arndsti  for you ;]
im guessing within the next molt i may have mature males of the "Bach ma" species.at that point i will send them off to mate with females.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 9, 2008)

Chilobrachys sp."Guanxiensis"


----------



## seanbond (Feb 9, 2008)

i always thought this sp was darker than most chilos?? i have  ling but thats it for now on those... its brown like the hahuani, however you spell it..


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

the real Chilobrachys huahini isnt often found in the hobby and is a black spider from Thailand.what is sold as Chilobrachys huahini is something different.
this species ("Guanxiensis")is actually still listed in the genus Plesiophrictus.but it is definetly a Chilo to my understanding.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

late night re-housing


Stromatopelma calceatum 













Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 10, 2008)

how do you like Stromatopelma calceatum, are they active? i have a feeling theyre much similiar to H.macs


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

so far ive noticed that the calceatum is very secretive but tends to come out of her retreat at night.i haven't kept any adults yet so i really cant comment much on there behavior.i can tell you that they are very fast spiders and from what ive read seem to pack a strong venom.in the wild these spiders often live in the tops of palm trees.there really nice looking arboreals tho.while similiar in appearance to H.maculata i prefer the looks of these


----------



## seanbond (Feb 10, 2008)

yea those
H.maculata 
i had a large female way back and there like pale moon color,sick! how big is your crass juv chris?


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

seanbond said:


> yea those
> how big is your crass juv chris?


my largest is around 3"
im hoping its a male so i can mate him with my female.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 11, 2008)

dinner time
Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"


----------



## syndicate (Feb 11, 2008)

Haplopelma minax


----------



## syndicate (Feb 11, 2008)

Haplopelma longipes


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 12, 2008)

awesome pictures man


----------



## syndicate (Feb 14, 2008)

Cyriopagopus sp."Singapore"

adult female







shes a big girl!







mature male







Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"
(aka lampropelma sp."orange fringe")


----------



## Arachnoporium (Feb 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"
> (aka lampropelma sp."orange fringe")


Nice pic, I think this thread needs a Cyriopagopus 'Sulawesi' sling photo


----------



## syndicate (Feb 14, 2008)

Arachnoporium said:


> Nice pic, I think this thread needs a Cyriopagopus 'Sulawesi' sling photo


hopefully in the near future there will be some in this thread


----------



## syndicate (Feb 16, 2008)

Coremiocnemis sp."Malaysia"







Chilobrachys sp."India"


----------



## DeTwan (Feb 16, 2008)

Whoa! That velvety purple looks amazing!
It will be cool to see those mature!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 16, 2008)

DeTwan said:


> Whoa! That velvety purple looks amazing!
> It will be cool to see those mature!


heres a pic of an adult female.possibly even the mother of this sling pictured ;]
http://www.theraphosids.com/species_photo_pages/Coremiocnemis_Violet.html


----------



## syndicate (Feb 17, 2008)

Phlogius crassipes 
enjoying a snack :]







Acanthoscurria geniculata  
mature male


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2008)

Selenocosmia arndsti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seanbond (Feb 20, 2008)

these are like the panthers of spiders! there build, sleek n slim..i had one of these but sold my entire collection and havent gotten a hold of those since..i had the dichromata as well, however you spell that, sick pix chris!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks Sean :]
i enjoy this species to.there very fast tho and like to hide.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2008)

just got this awesome female today

Chilobrachys dyscolus(?)













Haplopelma hainanum

adult female freshly molted







spermatheca


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"
adult female


----------



## seanbond (Feb 21, 2008)

i got 2 subs of both sp. i luv these! do these max around 4-5 or 5-6 inch range?? i though these were a smaller sp? def far from aggressive, i think one of them has a freshly regenera leg, or something b/c the her leg didnt look right. it was leaking but im not sure, ill keep an i on her, bout to post some pix of her. so how long you had her?


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2008)

seanbond said:


> i got 2 subs of both sp. i luv these! do these max around 4-5 or 5-6 inch range?? i though these were a smaller sp? def far from aggressive, i think one of them has a freshly regenera leg, or something b/c the her leg didnt look right. it was leaking but im not sure, ill keep an i on her, bout to post some pix of her. so how long you had her?


i think your confusing the spider pictured above with something completely different hehe.you talking about Ornithoctonus auerotibialis and O.sp"Surat thani" i think ;]
the spider above is an undescribed Ornithoctoninae species from south east Asia that is very rare in captivity.these were mixed up in shipments of other spiders being brought in a year or so back.im still unsure wether they will prove to be an Ornithoctonus or Haplopelma so thats why there labeled Ornithoctoninae.


----------



## seanbond (Feb 21, 2008)

so how big is it?


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2008)

seanbond said:


> so how big is it?


this female is about 5" give or take.


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2008)

Chilobrachys dyscolus
this is the iron man-war-machine of the t world!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 22, 2008)

freshly molted Haplopelma lividum female


----------



## syndicate (Feb 23, 2008)

Chilobrachys dyscolus













Haplopelma hainanum













Ornithoctonus  aureotibialis


----------



## syndicate (Feb 23, 2008)

Psalmopoeus reduncas


----------



## seanbond (Feb 23, 2008)

Haplopelma hainanum
those things are nothing to b messing with! both of my females will stand ground and will not run away. gorgeous haplos 1 of my favs!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 8, 2008)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 
Sub-Adult female







Ornithoctonus sp."Koh Samui" 
Juvenile







Ornithoctonus sp."Nakorn"  (most likely auerotibialis or O.sp"Surat Thani")
Juvenile







Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"
Feeding sequence







Cyriopagopus sp."Sulawesi"
Spiderling


----------



## seanbond (Mar 8, 2008)

my lampropelma or what you call ornithoctanea sp needs a molt bad, cant wait to c her in fresh digs. kewl pix.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 8, 2008)

Sweet photos as usual.  I like the Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" feeding sequence, pretty cool.:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks guyz


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2008)

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"
sub-adult male


----------



## Arachnoporium (Mar 14, 2008)

*Is she the same thing?*

Chris do you notice differences?


----------



## AlainL (Mar 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"
> sub-adult male


Very nice pics Chris:clap:


----------



## AlainL (Mar 14, 2008)

Arachnoporium said:


> Chris do you notice differences?


Could this be a Lampropelma violaceopes?


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2008)

100% sure: NO!


----------



## AlainL (Mar 14, 2008)

Hendrik C. said:


> 100% sure: NO!


Easy answerbut you don't explain why.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2008)

... because _Lampropelma violaceopes_ looks like this:

juvenile female






adult female






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## syndicate (Mar 14, 2008)

ok to explain this to everyone
i label this spider Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" because
"Lampropelma violaceopes" is only a pet trade name for this undescribed species
from Malaysia.the original type specimen for L.violaceopes is thought by many people to actually be what is in the hobby today as Cyriopagopus sp."blue".the species blue IS a Cyriopagopus tho and not a Lampropelma!


----------



## AlainL (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation Chris.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 14, 2008)

no prob Alain


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2008)

Brachypelma vagans







Selenocosmia arndsti







Poecilotheria miranda
Sub-Adult Female


----------



## AlainL (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Beautiful miranda man:clap: 

Freshly molted?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks!yes she molted recently


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 15, 2008)

Great shots man. Your P. miranada and S. arndsti are beauties.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 22, 2008)

Haplopelma albostriatum







Haplopelma longipes







Haplopelma lividum







2nd instar h.lividum







Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## AlainL (Mar 23, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


Very nice pic Chris:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks alot!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

happy easter syn!
do you know of anyone else with these Selenocosmia arndsti?? i havent seen these for sale since i got back into the hobby which is going on almost a yr now.. anyone bred these in the states?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 23, 2008)

i might be able to get you some Sean.ill let ya know


----------



## syndicate (Mar 25, 2008)

Poecilotheria ornata







Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2008)

smurf lips!
nice pix as always syn!


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good Chris!!!!!  :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 27, 2008)

Ephebopus cyanognathus!! Very nice. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2008)

Arachno_Shack said:


> Looking good Chris!!!!!  :clap:





TarantulaLV said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus!! Very nice. :clap:


thanks alot guyz! :]


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2008)

been playin with cam tonight.hopefully will have new one soon  

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"













hanging out here having a snack.almost walked out of her enclosure







Ornithoctonus auerotibialis







Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"

enjoying a cricket :]







Sericopelma sp."Guapiles" 
newly molted female(if anyone in the USA is keeping this species 
pls contact me!)


----------



## AlainL (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Very nice pics again man:clap: 

Your Haplopelma Bach ma is


----------



## syndicate (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks!yeah there one of my fav species :]


----------



## seanbond (Mar 29, 2008)

that bach ma is the only thing im missing right now! where r they collected at?  need to plan a trip!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2008)

seanbond said:


> that bach ma is the only thing im missing right now! where r they collected at?  need to plan a trip!


Bach ma national park in Vietnam ;]
http://www.bachma.vnn.vn/


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2008)

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Pulk (Mar 30, 2008)

beautiful subfusca!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2008)

Pulk said:


> beautiful subfusca!


thanks pulk!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2008)

Ornithoctonus auerotibialis
sub-adult male







Ephebopus cyanognathus







Grammostola pulchra


----------



## seanbond (Mar 31, 2008)

guess if i cant get them here, ill have to go n get them!
im planning a trip to Bach Ma and Borneo..


----------



## Remigius (Apr 1, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Poecilotheria subfusca


 I have never seen such a buetiful spider before


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2008)

Remigius said:


> I have never seen such a buetiful spider before


haha thanks!subfusca are one of the most striking species.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2008)

Haplopelma longipes 
heres a set of my newly molted adult female having her first meal since
molting.this species shows a nice blue tint on the legs post molt.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet pics man, Lookin' good:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks grey!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 2, 2008)

Sericopelma sp."Guapiles"


----------



## AlainL (Apr 2, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Haplopelma longipes
> heres a set of my newly molted adult female having her first meal since
> molting.this species shows a nice blue tint on the legs post molt.
> 
> ...


Very nice Haplopelma:clap: 
My albostriatum was also showing lots of purple on the femur after molt.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 2, 2008)

Haplopelma longipes 
great spid to have..im waiting on mine to molt...sick pik!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 2, 2008)

VERY nice H. longipes!  :drool: :worship:


----------



## moose35 (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i agree with all above.
she's stunning
great pics


         moose


----------



## syndicate (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guyz!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 3, 2008)

Chilobrachys sp."Guanxiensis"

























Chilobrachys dyscolus


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice photos man. The lighting in them is looking really good. Keep them coming:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 5, 2008)

You have a great collection.
After going thru your thread, I just added a bunch more to my want list.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks alot guys!
heres a couple shots of my adult female
Phlogius crassipes  













Grammostola actaeon 
sub adult male








Coremiocnemis sp."Malaysia"


----------



## seanbond (Apr 6, 2008)

Coremiocnemis sp."Malaysia
so when did these ener the hobby? anything to note about them?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2008)

seanbond said:


> Coremiocnemis sp."Malaysia
> so when did these ener the hobby? anything to note about them?


yeah its the same species u have labeled malaysian purple femur


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

ohhh snap  

finally got a DSLR!!!





now i just need to figure this thing out and its on :]


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awsome.
Which model is it?
What is that lens on it?
I am still trying to figure out things on mine


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> That's awsome.
> Which model is it?
> What is that lens on it?
> I am still trying to figure out things on mine


its the Nikon D40X with a 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor lens


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 7, 2008)

That's cool man.
your gonna love it.
I really need to get a better macro lens. The one I have now is not too good.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 7, 2008)

syndicate said:


> ohhh snap
> 
> finally got a DSLR!!!
> 
> ...


Very cool man, congrats:clap: 

Your photos where already very nice, I can't wait to see with this cam.


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Apr 7, 2008)

syndicate said:


> ohhh snap
> 
> finally got a DSLR!!!
> now i just need to figure this thing out and its on :]


Great! Now you can take a few more pics of that Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"....I LOVE it!!!!


Keep the pics coming man!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

haha thanks guys!just had my first session with it tonight and still got alottt to learn.completely different than my old camera heh
uploading some pics now.def got a shot of the Bach ma species for ya Tim ;]


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

ok this is my first time really using this cam so pls bear with me haha.some of these shots arent very good at all lol

Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"







Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



















Ornithoctonus aureotibialis Tarsal claw







blurry shots of Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"













Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"







Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Apr 7, 2008)

AWESOME shots man! 


Thanks for the Haplopelma sp."Bach ma" shot...lol


I need some....:drool:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

ok figuring out a couple things here!
thanks for the tips Greyhalo!  

Cyriopagopus sp."Sulawesi"







Grammostola pulchra


----------



## seanbond (Apr 7, 2008)

chris i noticed you keep basic setups do you ever put any decor in with any of your t's?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

seanbond said:


> chris i noticed you keep basic setups do you ever put any decor in with any of your t's?


for all of my burrowing species the adults get housed in cereal containers so i can observe them in there burrows.my aboreals are housed in large plastic jars with cork tubes for hides.i have a couple tanks setup nice but i dont go to crazy on alot of them.usually just moss and cork bark


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on the aquisition of your new camera. Man that lens is a beast!!


----------



## opticle (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Chris,
all i can say is you've taken amazing care of your tarantulas and you deserve everyone of them:clap: :clap: 

oh and by the way Chris....... got any shots of your Stents??? i have a 6-7cm one and when they grow up they are really cool Sp to observe. if you have any questions on them feel free to ask!

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 8, 2008)

Great stuff you have in here. I always have fun looking at your pics and T’s


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice new camera man! :worship: 

I'm thinking about updating to a dslr soon too. But first I have to stop buying spiders, so I can start to save some money


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> Congrats on the aquisition of your new camera. Man that lens is a beast!!


thanks im really happy with it!that lens is quite massive heh.still getting used to all this weight



opticle said:


> Hey Chris,
> all i can say is you've taken amazing care of your tarantulas and you deserve everyone of them:clap: :clap:
> 
> oh and by the way Chris....... got any shots of your Stents??? i have a 6-7cm one and when they grow up they are really cool Sp to observe. if you have any questions on them feel free to ask!
> ...


thanks alot Luke :]
there should be some pics of the stents species round here somewhere.im currently keeping 2 bloodlines of this species and some of the ones from the first import into the usa are gettin quite large.ill be sure to get some pics of them soon.really cool spiders.the adults look awesome from the pics ive seen.
seem to be quite a fast growing species to.



verry_sweet said:


> Great stuff you have in here. I always have fun looking at your pics and T’s


thanks!



Apophis said:


> Nice new camera man! :worship:
> 
> I'm thinking about updating to a dslr soon too. But first I have to stop buying spiders, so I can start to save some money


haha i know the feeling!your shots are really nice tho man.could of fooled me u didnt already have a dsl and macro lens ;]


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

playin with new cam outside today for a bit.

little juvenile crab spider.Xysticus sp.(?)













beetle







Polydesmida (?) species


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

Chilobrachys dyscolus


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, great pics!...Looks like someone didn't sleep last night!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks Tim!
heres another shot of this Chilo female


----------



## syndicate (Apr 9, 2008)

loving this new camera  

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia"
Sub-adult male









Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo"


----------



## syndicate (Apr 10, 2008)

Poecilotheria formosa spiderling


----------



## syndicate (Apr 12, 2008)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis











































Cyriopagopus sp."Singapore/Malaysia"













Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## Tunedbeat (Apr 12, 2008)

Too many Nikons on this board, are there even any Canon shooters here?  
The D40x is a great little camera.  By the way, your pics are looking great!!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 12, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Too many Nikons on this board, are there even any Canon shooters here?
> The D40x is a great little camera.  By the way, your pics are looking great!!


haha thanks man!trying to get used to the new cam.still got alot to learn!


----------



## AlainL (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris,

You pics look amazing:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 12, 2008)

Grammostola rosea



















Grammostola actaeon


----------



## syndicate (Apr 12, 2008)

cropped picture from one of the earlier shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pictures Chris... Looks like you are starting to get the hang of your new camera.

Bob


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 13, 2008)

_bob_ said:


> Great pictures Chris... Looks like you are starting to get the hang of your new camera.
> 
> Bob


I agree lookin good!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 13, 2008)

chris have you noticed the many color phases of the singapore blues? iv got 2 big females and one looks like the typical dark purp looking color and one is almost jet black, i need to get some pix of the black one. she molted within a month so im assuming she will stay black. has someone mentioned them being collected over a wide range?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 13, 2008)

i havent noticed any dif color variants no.there collected in Malaysia and Singapore.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2008)

took some new pics tonight :]

Phlogius sp."Stents"
unsexed sub-adult.these guys are starting to look nice!



















Sericopelma sp."Guapiles"
sub-adult female













Ephebopus cyanognathus 
spiderling







Dolomedes tenebrosus
adult female.seems to have lost a leg somewhere


----------



## seanbond (Apr 14, 2008)

kewl stents...iv got several those amoung the many aussies iv picked up..


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking great man, looks like you've already got the new camera figured out for the most part. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys!gettin somewhere with this new cam heh


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Chris awsome pictures.
Looks like your getting the hang of the new camera 
Would Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo" be the same species sold as Lampropelma sp "Borneo"?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Hey Chris awsome pictures.
> Looks like your getting the hang of the new camera
> Would Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo" be the same species sold as Lampropelma sp "Borneo"?


thanks man!
the sp.Borneo pictured here is the orange fringe spider often sold as lampropelma sp.Borneo yes!


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool thanks.
I just got one over the weekend.
Man these guys are beautiful


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2008)

there awesome spiders!i cant wait for mine to start showing adult colors


----------



## Gesticulator (Apr 15, 2008)

syndicate said:


> thanks guys!gettin somewhere with this new cam heh


You sure are!  Awesome pictures, Chris. Love the Sericopelma.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2008)

hey thanks alot!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 16, 2008)

Selenocosmia effera - spiderling

these little guys seem to be growing quite fast!







Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"

:drool: :worship:


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2008)

super sick syn!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 20, 2008)

some new additions from the show today 

Haplopelma longipes













Monocentropus balfouri 













Encyrotella olivacea













also rehoused my Malthia female

Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Apr 20, 2008)

:drool: Very Nice Chris!!!:drool: 

Wish I could make it today.... 

Hope to see you at the next show.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks Tim!yeah man u gotta make it down for one


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh wow Chris.
Nice Encyrotella olivacea.
I am seriously thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks Chris!u should get some if u can bro.there quite rare so who knows how readily available they will be in the future


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 20, 2008)

How are they to take care of?
Moist, dry?
I would assume they are burrowers?
Oh man I really think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 20, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> How are they to take care of?
> Moist, dry?
> I would assume they are burrowers?
> Oh man I really think I'm gonna get one.


there an arboreal species from Africa.im keeping them on the moist side because there slings but im unsure if they tolerate dry conditions well.they seem to be a hardy species but ive never kept them until now so ill let ya know ;]


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok cool thanks.
I'm hoping to get one in the spring sometime


----------



## syndicate (Apr 22, 2008)

Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"


----------



## syndicate (Apr 24, 2008)

some new shots tonight :]

Poecilotheria regalis (mature male)













Encyrotella olivacea  







Poecilotheria metallica (juvie male)













Ceratogyrus marshalli













Aphonopelma seemani













Megaphobema robustom


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Great shots Chris!!


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pictures as always 
I've been looking for a Ceratogyrus marshalli for a while now.
I also like you M robustum, great colors.
I have one coming next week


----------

